# Two Layer Scumble and Overglaze Finish in Kitchen



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This Kitchen had a Decorative Plaster Finish on All of the Walls. The Ceiling and Walls had been patched due to Fixtures being moved. We were Commissioned to Create a Complimentary Wall Finish that would work with All of the Fixtures.. Couch.. Cabinets..Beams....and Cool Bamboo Glass Tile.. Etc.
We're just starting on the first layer Today. The Basecoat is a Medium Value.. First Glaze is a Darker Taupe... The Second Glaze is a Dark Navy Blue. Then the Overglaze is the Lightest Value... Depending on the Light,the Glaze will change or Shift.., lighter or Darker. ( certain colors will stand out at different times of the day)
Many days to complete this one .. Ceilings and Walls..

A few blocks from Robin Williams Cool House

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

A couple more days for the First Layer

Michael Tust


----------

